# $$$ Ouch that hurt  $$$



## IKE (Dec 27, 2016)

I just finished mailing two checks for yearly Property Tax & Home insurance......even for my humble abode both came to $4387.74.

It looks like it's just gonna be 'jam' sandwiches for awhile......which is just two pieces of plain ol' white bread jammed together.

Okay I'm done whining now.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 27, 2016)

Yeah, I know what you mean. I have to pay the 2nd installment for property tx and  one for  auto insurance.

Happy New Year.....UGH !


----------



## Gemma (Dec 27, 2016)

Our property taxes aren't bad.  For five different properties with two homes sitting on two different parcels, less than $1800 year.  Not due until March though.


----------



## Carla (Dec 27, 2016)

Between taxes and insurances, those are my biggest expenses too. I am lucky that they are spread out during the year--car is due in spring, taxes are in April and August then homeowners in the fall. Not much we can do to avoid these things except move into an area with a lesser tax base or a smaller home. Still, there is no guarantee, they can also go up. One positive for me is we don't have to pay wage tax once retired. Even when we die, we still owe taxes!


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 27, 2016)

Our property tax rates are relatively low here, but the cost of housing is high, so we end up paying a lot on both property taxes and insurance.


----------



## jujube (Dec 27, 2016)

Ouch, Ike!


----------



## Don M. (Dec 27, 2016)

IKE said:


> I just finished mailing two checks for yearly Property Tax & Home insurance......even for my humble abode both came to $4387.74.



As I understand it, Texas doesn't have a personal income tax.  If that is the case, you can bet they will make up for that with things like property tax and sales tax.  One way or another, the government will figure out a way to get into a persons wallet.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2016)

Sorry but it makes me glad I live in an apt.  I see why my brother is moving from a house to an apt.  I think his prop. tax is $1000. a month!


----------



## Gemma (Dec 29, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> Sorry but it makes me glad I live in an apt.  I see why my brother is moving from a house to an apt.  I think his prop. tax is $1000. a month!



Maybe $1000 Year?  Otherwise what you stated would cost him $12,000 a year!


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 29, 2016)

Gemma said:


> Maybe $1000 Year?  Otherwise what you stated would cost him $12,000 a year!



I have friends in NJ who pay that. And they live in a nice house but it certainly isn't a mansion. Property taxes in some states are like a second mortgage!


----------



## Gemma (Dec 29, 2016)

BlondieBoomer said:


> I have friends in NJ who pay that. And they live in a nice house but it certainly isn't a mansion. Property taxes in some states are like a second mortgage!


Ouch!

I'd never pay property taxes like that.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 29, 2016)

I don't think Florida has any property tax.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 29, 2016)

Ouch Ike. Huge hugs, and a tray of your favourite brownies.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 30, 2016)

Just paid our property tax...Just under $1900... Why do people think Texas has high taxes???

.


----------



## ronaldj (Dec 30, 2016)

we live in a hundred year old fixer upper with wood heat...taxes over a grand a year ...gotta pay for all that good government.


----------

